# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Xin review về BOB Mach3 USB.

## ducduy9104

Chào các bác, em tham gia diễn đàn cũng đã lâu chủ yếu buôn bán chứ chả ráp máy bao nhiêu. Nay do nhu cầu cần lên con máy milling mini chủ yếu là phay mạch in phục vụ việc học tập vọc phá. Máy thì cũng gần xong giờ đang ráp bộ điện. Do nhà có 1 cái PC thôi mà chủ yếu để phòng khách xem xxx này nọ nên chắc phải sắm cái BOB USB cho gọn nhẹ. Dạo một vòng Ebay thì thấy có một ứng cử viên sáng giá trong tầm $ nên hỏi thử có bác nào dùng cái này chưa để em còn mạnh dạng đầu tư.



Link ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Multifunctio...MAAOSw~oFXGcbk

Mô tả sơ sơ thì có mấy cái chính:
4 trục (cần 3 trục là đủ)
100kHz pulse out (dư rồi, mạch 150x150 chạy tà tà cũng xong)
Hỗ trợ auto zero
Hỗ trợ AT(cái này chắc thừa)
4 ngõ vào quang
Tối đa 12 ngõ vào số
4 relay out (phải gắn relay ngoài)
Hỗ trợ hand wheel.

Bác nào đã dùng qua hay có kinh nghiệm thì cho em xin ý kiến nhé. Với tầm giá này (1tr5) thì con này dùng ok không, chất lượng thế nào (nếu đã dùng qua)? Có con nào ngon hơn trong tầm tiền này không?



Thanks tất cả các bác nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em chưa dùng USB nên ko dám phán, nhưng ông anh đang dùng cho con Brother thì ổng bảo rằng mua USB thì mua đồ tốt vào, ổng mua con giá ship về tiền Việt khoản 2tr mà chạy lâu lâu nó cà tưng, bị đứng nữa. Còn mua đồ rẽ thì dùng LPT cũng ngon. Bác cứ tham khảo rồi mạnh dạng ship về thử đi.

----------

ducduy9104

----------


## ducduy9104

> Em chưa dùng USB nên ko dám phán, nhưng ông anh đang dùng cho con Brother thì ổng bảo rằng mua USB thì mua đồ tốt vào, ổng mua con giá ship về tiền Việt khoản 2tr mà chạy lâu lâu nó cà tưng, bị đứng nữa. Còn mua đồ rẽ thì dùng LPT cũng ngon. Bác cứ tham khảo rồi mạnh dạng ship về thử đi.


Em cũng muốn dùng con nào cho thật xịn bác ạ, nhưng khổ cái là xịn của em nó phải cân đối với túi tiền chứ đú quá mì tôm cả tháng  :Big Grin:

----------


## ducduy9104

Tìm được thêm 1 con khác chức năng cũng tương đương nhưng có vẻ hàng Tây nên hình thức đẹp hơn, chất lượng chắc cũng hơn. Giá cả cũng tương đương. Không biết có bác nào đã dùng thằng SainSmart này chưa?



link trang bán hàng:
http://www.sainsmart.com/robotics/cn...out-board.html

----------


## GORLAK

Xài Planet đi, giao diện dễ dùng, USB, muốn tự DIY thì làm mk1, lúa nhiều mua luôn mk2, mình đang xài planet, cảm nhận là trực quan hơn mach3

----------

ducduy9104

----------

